# Entzaubern von lvl 70 Items



## Joib (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo! Wie aus dem Titel und der Kurzdarstellung schon erkennbar wollte ich euch fragen, welchen Verzauberkunst-Skill man braucht um lvl 70 Gegenstände zu ENTzaubern!
Es gibt ja sicher wenn man einen Stufe 70 Gegenstand mit der Maus hovert wärend man Entzaubern angeklickt hat einen kleinen Tooltipp in dem der Skill drinnen steht. Wollte diese Zahl gerne wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Joib


----------



## captsharky (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich meine dass es nach Farben geht.
ab Lev 225 kann man blaue Sachen entzaubern, und ab 300 lila Items.

Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


mfg
Baerchen


----------



## Arstiuri (25. Januar 2008)

es gibt items wo du 225, 275 oder 300 brauchst (250 glaub ich nicht). das meiste auf 70 wird 275 sein, die epics dann 300


----------



## Joib (25. Januar 2008)

Perfekt, danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Januar 2008)

Steht das nicht bei den Items dabei was für ein Skill man braucht?


----------



## Joib (26. Januar 2008)

Ja wenn man entzaubern will und die maus über das item hält stehts im tooltipp


----------

